# Never give up!



## Denise1952 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)

Here’s a sad but inspiring picture for you today… OK, never mind—just sad….


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)




----------

